# Gadget Show Live – 86% of attendees will choose between PS4 and Xbox One after hands-on at show



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gadget Show Live – 86% of attendees will choose between PS4 and Xbox One after hands-on at show*

Gadget Show Live organizers have announced research results indicating that 93% (30,690) of visitors to its event are “avid gamers,” and 73% of visitors (24,090) of visitors are considering buying a PlayStation 4. Other figures show 69% (22,770) are considering both the pros and cons of purchasing an Xbox One and 86% of gamers said their decision on which console to purchase will be made after playing the new consoles at Gadget Show Live which takes place November 1-3 November, at Earls Court, London.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I suspect both will be a hit. Some will even have both units. Surprising that the Nintendo Wii U is not discussed or the article is mostly targeted toward the play station and the Xbox only.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

I plan on getting both. I'm a fan of gaming, and currently own both systems. I want the best of both worlds! I just hope the DualShock 4 is way better than the current controller....just my opinion.


----------

